# Abscess



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

One of my goats has a lump on its mouth it appears to be an Abscess caused by my other goat poking it with his horn.

Is it possible that it will go away with time, if so how long should I wait, or should I take him to the vet immediately?


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Depends on how big it is. Also, is it inside or outside his mouth? If it's inside, is it next to a tooth? If it's near a tooth, I'd be more concerned than just on the lip.


----------



## dvelarde4 (Sep 13, 2012)

I believe it is on the outside. I can see where it looks like he got jabbed on his lip.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

One of my goats developed a lump overnight on the side of his jaw about the size between a hazelnut and a walnut when we were camping once. I felt it, and it was hard. It didn't seem to bother him so I just let it be. If I remember right it was completely gone in another day or two. I assumed it was just some kind of reaction to a bug bite, but never really knew...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it on the skin or is it deeper? Goats get tooth abscess quite often. If its on the lips it cold be a sore mouth but I dont recall ever hearing of it causing an abscess before, just sores. A pic of it would be great to give a better path to follow.


----------

